# OCL Far East Bayboats



## Geoff Brant (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi, my name is Geoff Brant, sailed on most of the bay boats between 1973 and 1978 starting on Tokyo Bay as third engineer, my wife Ann sailed with me.
Looking for anyone who knows me/ sailed with me
Happy New Year to all


----------



## Markcad (Jan 27, 2010)

*OCL Bay Boats*

Hi Geoff,

Have you tried the Facebook bay boats site.Its probably your best bet .
Just type in BAY BOATS under search.Lots of photos and postings on there.

Good luck,

Mark Caddick.


----------



## SuperClive (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi Geoff

Do you remember the last voyage of the Neleus with Blu Flu? We had quite a do didn't we. Everything that could have gone wrong did go wrong on the outward voyage. Then when everything was under control and we did our bar up (remember the golden rivet we stuck on the deckhead?) Blu Flu decided to sell her to the Greeks! Then we sailed a few times on the Far East Bay Boats. Rolls Royces as steamers and a doddle to those of us who'd been on Neleus and her two sisters.

I now know who got the ER bell from Neleus now - he's ex that voyage and followed us onto the Bays, and is on this site as 'Settling Tank'... 

Clive Briscoe


----------

